# Labrador Conditions



## tirolski

Went to Lab for the opener on Saturday after going to the office at Song to avoid the line anticipated for Saturday. Song only had bunny hill lift open. Got to lab at 10 & lot was quite full. Booted up, walked passed the rope tow and looked at lines. One for tickets/passes was really long and the one for the lift was even longer. Ya had to go uphill about 50 yrs to even get into it. Decided to hit the rope tow as I’ve never had.

Did 8 “runs” in about 10 minutes and called it a day. Let the other folks have at it. Friend said he had a ball skiing under the foot of dry pow under the triple chair. He said line wait was 5-8 min. On my wait out mentioned to patrollers to have them run the T-bar, which was running the next day and lines were not a problem as observed from web cam.


----------



## tirolski

Skied Lab Monday. I let the other folks have at it over the holiday period. Snow was good as they got 3-4” of new and temps were ~32. It was ski on to lifts all runs, but did wait for 2 twosomes once. Lab has a triple and a double open now. (And a rope thing I tried last time due to lines at the triple)
Skied all the open trails but one. It was very cloudy with visibility less than 1/2 mile due to low clouds hanging in Labrador Hollow. Ski Legs getting stronger as well as turns. Snow was soft and a tad dense allowing for fun skiing. Left at 2:30 or so.
Elevation makes a big difference in CNY now as temps around 32 means it either melts or gets deeper. Hopefully it stays below freezing and white stuff continues to pile up.


----------



## tirolski

Was thinking of skiing @ Lab this morning.
Think I’ll wait a bit.


----------



## tirolski

Lab is running on all 4 lifts today (including my favorite, Ptarmigan). There’s nice accessible glades from there and it’s always less crowded. Gonna try and go Monday but doubt they’ll have it running ... we’ll see.


----------



## tirolski

Skied Lab today noon till 3 or so. Everything open, fast firm snow. The last 4” wasn’t the fluffier lake effect. Rapid transit, as not a lot of folks and was still ski on to lift, except for a few folks twice.

If ya wanted soft bumps Ptarmigan got em. They moved the groomer to bring a long gun to fill a hole before the cut off back to the triple. It’s. not been groomed and lots of tree skiing in that patch of woods. Ptarmy lift wasn’t spinning today.
Busier midweek day than what’s seen in the past few years, could be the good snow, could be best thing to do these days. Lots of “students” havin more fun skiing than in class, for what’s that worth. Small patch of blue ski seen ac couple times. Mid 30’s not wind. Light spit of snow. If folks can come up with night vision lenses why can’t folks make flat-light vision googles or something similar?


----------



## Brownski

First visit today.



We’re fans


----------



## Brownski

I can find no evidence on Wikipedia or my various ski reference books that Lab even exists. Can somebody enlighten me a little about it’s history. Like, how old is the place? Looks like 1960s and 70s lifts.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> First visit today.
> View attachment 7761
> We’re fans


That be Ptarmy. Nice woods to right. Was lift runnin at bottom?


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I can find no evidence ... Lab even exists. Can somebody enlighten me a little about it’s history. Like, how old is the place? Looks like 1960s and 70s lifts.


Lab exists. It’s somewhat squirrely findin it’s web page? 
It’s better in person.
Lab's & Song's web page listed as SKiCNY.
In this one.








SkiCNY | Skiing in Central New York


Full Labrador Report Full Song Report…




www.skicny.com




1960s is about right.
Skied it then.


----------



## Brownski

Yeah, I skied it today and really enjoyed it. Nice place. I found a date for its founding someplace- 1957. That’s all I’ve got.


----------



## tirolski

I believe the Wilson family may be the initial folks who started it up, and ran in until sold to the new owner, somewhat recently, who also owns Song and had ran Snow Ridge before that.


----------



## tirolski

Lab looks nice at night. It’ll be sparkly tomorrow as Sun may come out. Roads are good. It’s either Lab or Song tomorrow. Friend skied Song yesterday under both lifts. Said it “powderlicous”. We got a fuckton of snow at home and they got more.


----------



## tirolski

Skied at Lab 11-2. Temp 25, when left 29. Almost now wind. Sunny skies and snow.
How come it’s nice to play in the snow just after a snowstorm on a beautiful day?
Ya don’t shouldn’t have to need to look it up.


----------



## tirolski

Lab skied bigger than normal for it's 750’. Skied all the trails but a few. Lots of everything ya'd want except corduroy. Main trails were bumpy except for some slots in the middle. Ski-on to both lifts except once. Boarders were having fun too as there’s piles of snow.
Drove past Song on the way home. It looked nice too. May go there in the morning.


----------



## tirolski

Lab looks nice this morning.


----------



## AT83

Labs snow report says 32+ for the week. Tuesday there was over a foot of powder on a nice base and you could ski the ungroomed easily. The tree sking was great. Today not so much. The groomers were in great shape, but the ungroomed trails and woods had deep packing snow. Turns were a lot of work. It was around 32 degrees with some sun. But I was there for the moguls today, and the mogul skiing was good under the lift and on No Name.

Ptarmigan: My morning warm up run. Big mistake. Ungroomed deep crud. Bailed out onto the one groomer track on the edge of the trail. Wanted my knees intact at the end of the day. With falling temps I guess tonight it could groom out nicely.

Jacobie liftline: Decent bumps with good coverage even around tower #8 which is often thin. 

No Name: A natural snow trail. Probably my favorite when the snow is deep. Really nice moguls, but firm because of the packing snow. It was skied enough today to keep the snow loose. Have not seen it this good in a long time. Took the most runs here.

Midnight Express: Not bad with fairly loose crud. I think this is also a natural snow trail.

Glade: Skiable but today a lot of work for me. Better after some lanes had been cut through the trees by other skiers.

Jughandle (part of Cutthroat): I like this part of Cutthroat but today it did not look skied on. I tested the top part but the crud was too dense for me.

So two great days of skiing with the best coverage I've seen in a long time. I stopped at Tinker's Falls on the way home. It's 3 miles north of Lab on route 91. It's a short, easy hike on a well packed trail. Beautiful ice formations. Well worth seeing.


----------



## tirolski

AT83 said:


> Labs snow report says 32+ for the week. Tuesday there was over a foot of powder on a nice base and you could ski the ungroomed easily. The tree sking was great. Today not so much. The groomers were in great shape, but the ungroomed trails and woods had deep packing snow. Turns were a lot of work. It was around 32 degrees with some sun. But I was there for the moguls today, and the mogul skiing was good under the lift and on No Name.
> 
> Ptarmigan: My morning warm up run. Big mistake. Ungroomed deep crud. Bailed out onto the one groomer track on the edge of the trail. Wanted my knees intact at the end of the day. With falling temps I guess tonight it could groom out nicely.
> 
> Jacobie liftline: Decent bumps with good coverage even around tower #8 which is often thin.
> 
> No Name: A natural snow trail. Probably my favorite when the snow is deep. Really nice moguls, but firm because of the packing snow. It was skied enough today to keep the snow loose. Have not seen it this good in a long time. Took the most runs here.
> 
> Midnight Express: Not bad with fairly loose crud. I think this is also a natural snow trail.
> 
> Glade: Skiable but today a lot of work for me. Better after some lanes had been cut through the trees by other skiers.
> 
> Jughandle (part of Cutthroat): I like this part of Cutthroat but today it did not look skied on. I tested the top part but the crud was too dense for me.
> 
> So two great days of skiing with the best coverage I've seen in a long time. I stopped at Tinker's Falls on the way home. It's 3 miles north of Lab on route 91. It's a short, easy hike on a well packed trail. Beautiful ice formations. Well worth seeing.


Your write-ups are much better than mine. I only do moguls when I have to. Agree about Ptarmy. If they groomed more than the one slot the moguls would get bigger and better on both sides. It’s how they used to do it. Now it’s all the cut-up-crud ya can eat. With the Ptarmy lift only running on weekends that side has been much lower trafficked.


----------



## tirolski

Holy Mole-hill, Lab made #4 in last week's snow totals for ski areas, eking out Vail, Aspen and Hunter, allegedly. https://unofficialnetworks.com/2021/02/05/winners-of-the-week-2-5-21/


----------



## tirolski

Skied Lab before noon till after 3. Sunshine low to mid 30s, no wind. Drove by Song on the way, looked nice but there was a line so went to Lab as not been there in a while and they were runnin 2 lifts to the top instead of 1 at Song. Ptarmigan was best trail as most south & sun softened as well as favorite. Chalky with some golf ballmarbles in the others. Plenty of snow, no ice. Fast conditions, there's lots of jumps and little kids were playing on em. Ski on.


----------



## MarzNC

Brownski said:


> I can find no evidence on Wikipedia or my various ski reference books that Lab even exists. Can somebody enlighten me a little about it’s history. Like, how old is the place? Looks like 1960s and 70s lifts.


Lab was combined with Song in 2014. According to this Sept 2014 article, it was founded in 1956. The couple who were part of the founding family had been running it since 1990. They stayed on for the first season. I drove by one fall and remember thinking that being able to ski both on the same pass would make it more interesting for locals.









Song Mountain and Labrador ski resorts merge, will operate as one company


One new development is the introduction of a new "Inter-Mountain Passport," full season pass.




www.syracuse.com


----------



## tirolski

Skied Lab another Monday 10:30-1:30 or so. Blue bird skies to start but clouded up at noon. High 20s no wind. Groomers were fine early but some sketchy places were felt later. There was still a couple inches of powder on some of the ungroomed. Nothing softened while there most likely due to the clouds rolling in. Should have been there at the crack of 10 when they opened.
Fun day.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tirolski

You mentioned that you play golf. You ever play at Vesper?


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Tirolski
> 
> You mentioned that you play golf. You ever play at Vesper?


Yup, a couple times. The dude who owns it been putting some $ into.
They have good beer too.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Yup, a couple times. The dude who owns it been putting some $ into.
> They have good beer too.



For sure

I've met TJ there to play some golf. Maybe we can make it work with him sometime this summer. I'll get Pro to join us as well.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> For sure
> 
> I've met TJ there to play some golf. Maybe we can make it work with him sometime this summer. I'll get Pro to join us as well.


Sometimes drive by it on the way to ski but going lower road along Otisco to Song is quicker than taking the high road. When the old guys league can’t play due to a tournament we’ve went there. It’s a nice spot on the planet. Not too many trees but ya got to watch out for the ponds and ditches. Usually a good breeze going on top of that hill too. Lots of snow still on fields up top. Deer were out today in the valley fields though. I still have some cider I promised I’d bring ya if yer still thirsty. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Sometimes drive by it on the way to ski but going lower road along Otisco to Song is quicker than taking the high road. When the old guys league can’t play due to a tournament we’ve went there. It’s a nice spot on the planet. Not too many trees but ya got to watch out for the ponds and ditches. Usually a good breeze going on top of that hill too. Lots of snow still on fields up top. Deer were out today in the valley fields though. I still have some cider I promised I’d bring ya if yer still thirsty. Sounds like a plan.


Sounds good to me ? 
What's your home club?


----------



## tirolski

Tusc. It’s a great course and the folks there are nice.
Easy walking and fun playing. Greenskeeper is very good too.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Nice. I know Tusc, I've played a few tourneys there. Fun course. 

Here in town I play Elm Tree.


----------



## tirolski

Have yet to play Elm Tree. Do they still have some? 
Played Cortland, Ithaca and Bobby T Jones @ Cornell in yer neck of the woods. They’re all good but Ithaca was a tad scruffy when we played it last year. It might have been my game though.


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> I can find no evidence on Wikipedia or my various ski reference books that Lab even exists. Can somebody enlighten me a little about it’s history. Like, how old is the place? Looks like 1960s and 70s lifts.


Wilson family started it in 1956. Bit more here. https://www.syracuse.com/news/2014/...i_resorts_merge_into_one_corporate_entry.html


----------



## Brownski

That’s something at least. Thanks


----------



## CazMan26

Lab will be closing for the season on Mon March 22 !


----------



## Harvey

Last Day Sunday?









NY Ski Area Closing Dates 2021


Dry Hill announced they are closed. Post what you know below, and we'll incorporate it. Mountain Closing Date Status Belleayre 4/06/21 closed Big Tupper --/--/-- didn't open Brantling 3/14/21 closed Bristol 4/04/21 closed Buffalo Ski Club 3/21/21 closed Catamount 3/23/21...




nyskiblog.com


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Last Day Sunday?


Looks like they be spinning on Monday.








<b>HOURS OF OPERATION 7 DAYS OUT</b><br>This Page Is <b><u>THE</u></b> Most Current Information Available<br>All Hours Of Operation Are Subject To Change On Short Notice | SkiCNY


These hours are subject to change, so check back often. Click below to learn more.




www.skicny.com


----------



## Harvey

Thanks Tski, change made.


----------



## tirolski

The major league baseball New York Giants came to play the Truxton NY Giants. 
Cool story about Truxton’s hall of famer John McGraw.





Home | Cortland Standard


Homepage



cortlandstandard.net


----------



## Harvey

It's nuking at Song. Probably Lab too but I can't seem to find the cam.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> It's nuking at Song. Probably Lab too but I can't seem to find the cam.
> 
> View attachment 10978


That there be the Labrador Badger cam. Says so on yer pic and ya can see the Last Run bar and ski school Yurt.
Song’s cam doesn’t load yet for some reason.


----------



## Harvey

Harvey said:


> It's nuking at Song. Probably Lab too but I can't seem to find the cam.



Correction.

It's nuking at Lab and Song. I can't seem to find the Song cam.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Correction.
> 
> It's nuking at Lab and Song. I can't seem to find the Song cam.


It’s on their webpage but doesn’t load.
Maybe you can help them with restoring their link.
Daylight at Lab. The ropetow’s top wheel looks ready to be restrung too.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Harvey said:


> It's nuking at Song. Probably Lab too but I can't seem to find the cam.
> 
> View attachment 10978


This picture has a star wars battle scene kind of feel,.


----------



## tirolski

D.B. Cooper said:


> This picture has a star wars battle scene kind of feel,.


Yup. It’s just big lake effect flakes. It happens.


----------



## tirolski

Somebody got some.


----------



## tirolski

D.B. Cooper said:


> This picture has a star wars battle scene kind of feel,.


The invasion was back again today.


----------



## Capt_Planit

Somebody shoulda been out there gettin the goods. When I drove through Syracuse about 8 am 11/23/21 it just looked awesome. Maybe 4-6 inches on the ground. Just a narrow lake effect band, sooooo fluffy...(I know, I live in the NE, it really wasn't) and the radio dj's were bitching about how much snow they had in the area south. And since I was driving, I couldn't even check McCauley or Snow Ridge web cam. Dry Hill had zilch...


----------



## tirolski

Made snow last night and today. Letitsnow.



Song blowing too. 



Letitsnow both of em.


----------



## tirolski

Got em goin again at both Lab and Song.
Song's



Lab's




Hallelujah!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hope they make it
Big couple of weeks coming up for them


----------



## tirolski

Hopefully they’ll be some whales by morning. Lake effect bands been on the hill too.


----------



## tirolski

LETITSNOW
Yup


----------



## tirolski

Band and snow makers played all night at Lab and Song.
Got ~5-6” of Lake Effect here & must be more at those places.
Letitsnow.


----------



## tirolski

They're back. ❄️ ❄️ ❄️ ❄️


----------



## tirolski

Looks like Lab gonna try for Monday to open for the season. It’s subject to change.



Snow flake's direction subject to change too.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like somebody went whale huntin.


----------



## tirolski

It starts.



Ifn it’s not any busier than that, might have to go loosen up the legs.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> It starts.
> View attachment 11622
> Ifn it’s not any busier than that, might have to go loosen up the legs



Way to get after it Tski , looks decent , no yooge SNIRT there


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> Way to get after it Tski , looks decent , no yooge SNIRT there


No Snirt on the open 2 trails but need some colder weather before the other offerings start.
It looked to be a bit busier later, I'll let the kids have at their fun over the holidays.


----------



## Adam

My kids and I went to Lab yesterday afternoon and it was fun. No bare spots on the two open trails, good amount of soft snow. It was like spring skiing conditions. No lines, not too crowded.


----------



## tirolski

lab was closed yesterday and today. Gonna open backup Wednesday.

Blowing snow on the Badger side too now.
Looks like that camera's goggles need defrosted.


----------



## CazMan26

Last night !


----------



## Brownski

That’s a great shot


----------



## tirolski

CazMan26 said:


> Last night !


What’s that snowfarmer's sayin?

Make snow when it’s cold. ? ? ❄️ ❄️ ❄️ ❄️


----------



## tirolski

Lab still blowing this morning.
2F in the Cuse now. Winter’s here.


----------



## tirolski

Wussed out and didn’t go yet.




If I did I’d be hot lapping the rope tow again and call it a day.



Let em rip.


----------



## tirolski

2nd hand report from a ski buddy. He loves pow.
Said the parking lot was the fullest he’s seen since the 80s or 90s.
He had a great day. Brought his rock skis and skied under the Jacopie triple.
Someone on the ride up asked him which runs were good then saw some mud on his skis and just smiled.
There’s still springs when ya get off the steeper part.
~3 min was max wait he said.
Blue bird, with little wind.


----------



## tirolski

Lab gettin some ❤️ from the guns.
Looks like it's blowing on the throat too.
Doesn’t appear to be too busy and Song is closed today. Tis a bit chilly.


----------



## CazMan26

They are DRAINING the valley


----------



## tirolski

CazMan26 said:


> They are DRAINING the valley


No worries. There's more than enough H2O.
Just need the pretty sparkly stuff in the right places. ❄️ ❄️ ❄️ ❄️
When it melts it’ll fill back.
Might be time to get ready to go play skiing.

Moving the whales now at Song


----------



## CazMan26

Lab is full bore blasting it on Cutthroat. I will bet the little racer brats will have plastic up on it this weekend ! ?


----------



## tirolski

CazMan26 said:


> Lab is full bore blasting it on Cutthroat. I will bet the little racer brats will have plastic up on it this weekend ! ?


They ski well, the little rascals.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like the little rascals are playing skiing racing early this morning on Jacopie.


----------



## tirolski

Will the alien invader(s) heed the slow sign this morning?


----------



## tirolski

Skied Lab for the first time this year at the crack of b4 11 to b4 2.
22-18F temp was dropping with flakes in the air but little accumulation.
On the drive over got behind a snow plow with the wing down as there was a few inches of snow on the road.
Closer to Tully the wing comes upend the road's bare but wet.
Thought of making a bee line to Song but wanted to check out Lab.
Saw a ringneck pheasant and 2 deer near the road.
Lab skied fine with firm fun snow. Skied all the open trails and heard the cat working on Ptarmy.
Run of the Day was Cutthroat and all were good.
The lifty at the top of the triple had an orange cone hanging out the window with tunes coming out.
I asked him if he took requests. He smiled a maybe.
Got Sugar Magnolia-Fire on the Mountain from Barton Hall to listen to for a few rides up. He had it on a cassette.
It seemed more folks stood around in groups listening b4 going back down.
Song was maybe better, who knows?


----------



## tirolski

Racing + adaptive skiing + lots of snow + says ptarmy opened = Nice


----------



## CazMan26

Skied Lab yesterday (1-30) Beautiful blue bird day with the temps getting up out of the neg numbers. Everything was open with good cover & grooming. Have not been over to Song yet, we heard that Diamond cutter is running. Great day !


----------



## tirolski

Appears to be still snowing, just saying.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like the T-Bar is working. Attaboy 👍


----------



## tirolski

Skied lab 11-2 or so.
Packed powder, some ungroomed, some groomed, all good.
Cloudy, light wind but sun came out for 20 minutes, then it snowed an inch, never got above freezing.
Nice day to ski.
It’s getting to be a habit. Not that there’s anything wrong with that.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like Blue Light Special boarding tonight.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like the rope tow attracted some congregations this afternoon.
It’s right out the window from the restaurant/bar, so there’s that.


----------



## Brownski

tirolski said:


> Looks like the rope tow attracted some congregations this afternoon.
> It’s right out the window from the restaurant/bar, so there’s that.
> View attachment 12917


It wasn’t running the one time I visited. A reason to return I guess


----------



## tirolski

Looks like the rapid transit system will be running.



Stay safe Super Sunday.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like some graffitishite(s) hit Lab’s bathroom.
Says $500 for information on whodunnit.








SkiCNY | Skiing in Central New York


Full Labrador Report Full Song Report…




www.skicny.com


----------



## tirolski

Skied lab crack of noon to till just before 3.
Tonches of shadow early and late otherwise flat light.
South wind was blowing well but places on the lift were somewhat outfoit.
36F to start 44F at 3.
Never softened up but the whole place was open with not too many folks.
Ski on.
Think the reason for not softening up was due to the dang wind.
Asked a liftie whether the red cat on the flatbed was coming or going.
He thought going.
Fun day.


----------



## tirolski

Getting the rapid transit system buffed out after being closed all yesterday.
Got both red cats working onit.
It’s snowing.
What a difference a 1/2 a day makes.


----------



## Brownski

what happened last night/yesterday? Was it bad?


----------



## tirolski

Seen worse thaws. It was a “quick" one.
Warm rain them some mixed. Trying to work up the courage for Lab or Song.
Maybe this afternoon when the sun is supposed to shine.
It’s still snowing.
Song looks snowier now.








It usually takes a couple daze to get me back out after a big thaw.
But with the weekend and holiday coming it might be funner today.


----------



## tirolski

Looks nice.


----------



## tirolski

Lab’s adaptive ski program made the local news.








ARISE & SKI makes popular winter sport inclusive for all


TRUXTON, N.Y. (WSYR-TV)– Reece Villani was just two years old when he put on a pair of skis for the first time, but his love for the sport blossomed years later when he joined ARISE & SKI…




www.localsyr.com




And a moon shot


----------



## tirolski

Lifts spin till 4:30 on Sundays.



Monday should be sweet.


----------



## tirolski

The cat track's smiling this morning.




Blue Bird's too


----------



## tirolski

Skied Lab Monday. 
Had ~3’ of new snow Sunday evening on top of the recent snow last Friday 
Sunny, blue skies, mid teens, no wind, zoomer groomers, kidz back in skool, packed powder, made for rapid transits.
All trails were super duper. 
Folks enjoyed it all.
Fun day.


----------



## tirolski

Folks must be on their lunch break.


----------



## tirolski

Lab's getting LE snow. Song too.


----------



## tirolski

Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## tirolski

Nice day to enjoy the snow and do some Lab gravity research.
Packed powder over hard pack had the rapid transit system on time.
Ptarmy❤️ was sweet even without her lift spinnin.
Piggy meat was smokin low and slow for a racers party Saturday. Smelt good.



Sunny, light wind, temps in the 20s.

_"And go-cart Mozart was checkin the weather chart to see if it was safe outside."_
It was safe outside.


----------



## tirolski

Mother Nature sometimes tells ya where the pond skim should be.


----------



## tirolski

Looks like she's filled back in again nicely.❄️❄️Reporting 5” new.


----------



## tirolski

Yup


----------



## tirolski

Decisions



Descisions


----------



## tirolski

Sometimes a nice day come to n end.


----------



## tirolski

She still looks nice.


----------



## tirolski

Skied lab today. Bluebird 40s.
What a difference a day makes for the texture of snow.
The lake effect on top of the heavier snow on top of the base made for many different kinds of snow depending on location.
Had to pay attention as cruise control wasn't readily available.
Fun day but legs got wearier from the increased snow density.
Talked to my friend's daughter who described a skimo dude that uphilled faster than the speed of the triple a bit ago.
It’s not a high speed lift & it sure ain't my speed.
The screen shot @ the bottom summed it up well.


----------



## tirolski

Might need the fog lights this morning.


----------



## tirolski

Dang boarder. 👍


----------



## tirolski

Snow might not be as pretty as it can be but the dang boarders are still getting after it at 1/4 after 6.


----------



## tirolski

Blue sky Saturday and it’ll buff out.


----------



## tirolski

She still cleans up well.


----------



## tirolski

It’s been snowing for a couple days now and the rope tow’s dang down.
Why can’t we all have nice things?


----------



## tirolski

Dang walkers...




__





East Coast Roll Call 21-22 We have a hot date with Skadi, Pictures at 11 - Page 90


Looks like Laps had some legitimate turns, Congratulations!!! Another long winter in front of us. Hope everyone can make the best of it and stay safe all winter. 30 year anniversary of Valley life for me and looking forward to celebrating with fun adventures near and far. Gong show...



www.tetongravity.com


----------



## tirolski

Looks like she’s greening up at the bottom and under the lifts.


----------



## tirolski

It’s coming down hard & straight @ 3:20 4/19.


----------



## tirolski

A bit more and the couple wet spots will be covered.🤔


----------



## tirolski

Are the guns going or isit just a bit of fog?


----------



## CazMan26

tirolski said:


> Are the guns going or isit just a bit of fog?
> View attachment 15666


Keep dreaming


----------



## tirolski

CazMan26 said:


> Keep dreaming


Yup.
They’re going again this morning too.


----------



## tirolski

CazMan26 said:


> Keep dreaming


Looks like they’ve made hay on Jacopie & Lower Muzzle and blowing light snow on NASTAR now.


----------



## CazMan26




----------



## tirolski

Looks like there’s enough snow to fire up the rope tow.



It won’t be long now.


----------



## CazMan26

tirolski said:


> Looks like there’s enough snow to fire up the rope tow.
> View attachment 16340
> It won’t be long now.


"Rope Tow" ?? I think the "rope" is missing right now !


----------



## CazMan26

Correction, The rope tow is now up and ready for action !


----------



## tirolski

CazMan26 said:


> View attachment 16570
> 
> Correction, The rope tow is now up and ready for action !


Hell Yes!
Looks like temps can allow for ❄️ ❄️ making middle of next week week and after that.



Letitsnow. ❄️❄️


----------



## CazMan26

tirolski said:


> Hell Yes!
> Looks like temps can allow for ❄️ ❄️ making middle of next week week and after that.
> View attachment 16571
> Letitsnow. ❄️❄️


Yes, Just waiting for Peter to give the word to the crew.


----------



## CazMan26

The Lab snow making crew is draining the valley !


----------



## tirolski

If ya listen ya can hear it.
letitsnow
❄️ ❄️


----------



## tirolski

Maybe tomorrow, 🤔


----------



## tirolski

The Lab says they're gonna open back up 9-4 Wednesday.
Should be nice.


----------



## CazMan26

Looks like the rope-tow is getting filled in. Now Lab can report 2 lifts and 6 trails open


----------



## tirolski

CazMan26 said:


> Looks like the rope-tow is getting filled in. Now Lab can report 2 lifts and 6 trails open
> View attachment 17014


The rope tow wasn’t going around today.
Today didn’t suck even with the rope tow down.
About tree-four" of lake effect since the weekend storm made
Skiing fun.


----------



## tirolski

Got to Lab at the crack of after 11 on the shortest day of the year.
Bluebird, no wind, upper 20s.
Gotta new phone as the other thing was scheduled to shit the bed at the end of the year so took some pics.
Got 1st row and they were still blowing,



Whales are waiting.



Maybe for this thang to be fired up.


Mainly laps on Jacopie & went in the woods a few times as there was fresh snow there. Even stopped for a pop. once too.

The dang boarder patrol showed up later and they were having fun too.


Done after 2 and drove by Song on the way home and there’s whales on Bali.
Snow was good just need more open.
Did some Christmas shopping at Doug’s Fish Fry. too.
Skiing is fun.


----------



## tirolski

CazMan26 said:


> Looks like the rope-tow is getting filled in. Now Lab can report 2 lifts and 6 trails open


There’s folks getting after it tonight


----------

